
Ask HN: What productivity hacks work for you? - dawie
One hack that has worked really well for me has been to hire staff.<p>The moment you have an employee, you need to give them work to do.<p>This has always had a massive impact on my productivity.
======
spraveenitpro
Another hack I have seen is to feed the employees with unlimited chef-cooked
meals and wine which they are happy to down and use that as fodder for
creativity.

~~~
dawie
Haha. I was more asking about personal productivity.

------
notomorrow
Leaving on time from the office. Not gossiping in the office. Not checking the
inbox after office. Noise-canceling headsets.

